
Ask HN: Share your personal website - rayalez
I&#x27;m curious to look at some cool examples of programmer&#x27;s personal websites.
======
mattbgates
My pride and joy, which is also my fascination and obsession with improving
and making life better in the workplace. Apparently, I am not alone.

[http://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com](http://www.confessionsoftheprofessions.com)

------
rayalez
Mine is [http://rayalez.com](http://rayalez.com)

I'm still working on it, it sure could be better, so I'm looking for some
inspiration here =)

------
jjude
Mine is [https://jjude.com](https://jjude.com). I keep design to minimal
level.

